# Juice not "crackling" anymore



## jodiefoster81 (6/6/17)

Hey guys, 

Not too sure if this is the correct place to be posting this, so mods please move if necessary. 

I love the sound and feel of the e-juice when it "crackles" on the coils. However, I rewicked a little while ago and now I'm not getting that anymore. It also tastes like the flavour is a bit off. 

I've been using the Scottish Roll method for a while with great results. 

Anybody know what I can do to get the crackle back? 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## BioHAZarD (6/6/17)

It usually means u are using too much cotton and its not wicking fast enough. Use a bit less and c how it goes

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jodiefoster81 (6/6/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> It usually means u are using too much cotton and its not wicking fast enough. Use a bit less and c how it goes
> 
> Sent from my Note 4


I'll try use a bit less cotton tomorrow to see if that helps. But tbh, I was actually thinking I was using too little cotton. 

The wicks are not touching the coil on the top side currently. 

Should I maybe try rolling it a bit tighter? 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## BioHAZarD (6/6/17)

jodiefoster81 said:


> I'll try use a bit less cotton tomorrow to see if that helps. But tbh, I was actually thinking I was using too little cotton.
> 
> The wicks are not touching the coil on the top side currently.
> 
> ...


Which atty? I would think less tight?
Have not used that method in quite a while.
Maybe post some pics and the forumites can help


----------



## jodiefoster81 (6/6/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> Which atty? I would think less tight?
> Have not used that method in quite a while.
> Maybe post some pics and the forumites can help


I've got the Aspire Cleito 120 with the RDTA attachment. I'll post some pics in the morning once my tank is empty  

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## BioHAZarD (6/6/17)

jodiefoster81 said:


> I've got the Aspire Cleito 120 with the RDTA attachment. I'll post some pics in the morning once my tank is empty
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Kewl
Must say i have never wicked one of those but i an sure someone on the forum will have some sage advice


----------



## Bush Vaper (6/6/17)

Loose wicks equal crackle and apitting. Tighter wicks prevent that

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jodiefoster81 (6/6/17)

Bush Vaper said:


> Loose wicks equal crackle and apitting. Tighter wicks prevent that


Thanks  I'll give a bit of a looser roll in the morning. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## SparMan (7/6/17)

@jodiefoster81 seems like you're really swimming against the current here


----------



## OPium46 (7/6/17)

SparMan said:


> @jodiefoster81 seems like you're really swimming against the current here


In what way?  

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bizkuit (7/6/17)

OPium46 said:


> In what way?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk





OPium46 said:


> In what way?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Most forum members here do all they can to avoid the sizzle on coils, infact there is several threads here dedicated to avoiding it.


----------



## OPium46 (7/6/17)

Bizkuit said:


> Most forum members here do all they can to avoid the sizzle on coils, infact there is several threads here dedicated to avoiding it.


Oh wow. I dunno hey, I love it when my juice pops and crackles. Like little pockets of flavour from the gods xD

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Anneries (7/6/17)

Crackling also notifies you of an accidental auto fire, hehe

But yes, looser wicks or slightly spaced coils can cause crackling.


----------



## OPium46 (7/6/17)

Anneries said:


> Crackling also notifies you of an accidental auto fire, hehe
> 
> But yes, looser wicks or slightly spaced coils can cause crackling.


I think it could be my coils then. Cause these ones are wrapped quite tight. I rewicked this morning and still no popping 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## aktorsyl (7/6/17)

OPium46 said:


> Oh wow. I dunno hey, I love it when my juice pops and crackles. Like little pockets of flavour from the gods xD
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Haha it comes down to preference, I guess. Crackling for me is almost always a precursor to spitback. I hate it. Especially on my stronger menthol mixes. Having a superheated drop of menthol juice shoot up into your mouth feels like having North Korea conduct missile tests inside my driptip. Except instead of missiles they're using lances of pain.


----------



## OPium46 (7/6/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Haha it comes down to preference, I guess. Crackling for me is almost always a precursor to spitback. I hate it.


Yeah I guess. Spit back I can deal with, it hasn't really been an issue for me 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------

